# People need to calm down-in my opinion..



## mitchdogg (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't post very often at all, but I do follow and feel like someone needs to calm this down. This is my attempt to do so. It's only my opinion.

Since the nexus discussion has come here for some reason, I'll quickly give my take on it. From what I've read on twitter, the fingers were actually posted at other devs, not just random complaints from people. My take is, this was predictable, there was always going to be too many devs working on one phone, and that's the only problem there. I don't follow that forum since I don't have a nexus, but based on what I've read, that is my opinion.

As far as the bionic forum, people are mad. The problem is our complaints to motorola are falling on def ears at this point. Now my advice, and what I'm doing is keep complaining to Motorola any way. I'm stuck with the bionic so I'm going to keep hammering Motorola. 
The problem isn't the devs, they are doing the best they can.

Basically, heres my opinion, devs need to understand the frustration people are feeling and try to let some stuff fall on def ears, and people need to when they are feeling frustrated need to write motorola before posting here, and risking ticking off one of the few devs we actually do have left, we need them since motorola isn't keeping their word. We also have to understand that's why they have not come or left, and that's why development isn't as fast as you might like, its not easy with the locked bootloader.

There was a "team" that made a bunch of promises, and obviously, that was all bs, so lets try to support the few devs we have remaining and not annoy them. Annoy Motorola, they deserve it lol.

Okay theres my two cents lol, sorry if i offended anyone but its just my opinion.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

heh annoy motorola. take a look at their twitter and facebook. its been hammered with bootloader complaints since new years and yet they still act like nothing is happening and continues to promote new products. i have lost all respect for motorola.


----------



## Nicelysedated (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyone talking bad about or down to a dev needs to be kicked from the forum. This isn't there job. This is a hobby for them. If you don't like the software they are releasing or the pace they are releasing it at, learn the shit yourself.

To all the devs who have had any involvement w/ the Bionic at any point I say thank you. To Motorola I say go fudge yourself, keep your promises.


----------

